
ScummVM ported to Raspberry Pi - jimmcslim
http://www.scummvm.org/news/20160304/
======
jimmcslim
"New ports include GCW-Zero (yes, sev finally got one from the Kickstarter)
and Raspberry Pi."

See also the announcement on the Raspberry Pi blog;

[https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/scummvm-sails-onto-the-
rasp...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/scummvm-sails-onto-the-raspberry-
pi/)

